

Career Shift Often Means Drop in Living Standards - chailatte
http://www.cnbc.com/id/40877661

======
jerf
"Duh". If there was a career shift before the recession or indeed at any time
that they could easily make to a higher living standard, they would have done
that. And then in the recession, that would be the baseline we were measuring
from.

In fact it seems to me the recession dominates here, not the question of
career shifts. In non-recession times career shifts will be made to raise
living standards and you could write the complementary article.

I'm not sure what's "news" here.

------
jswinghammer
Well that's been true for a lot of people. The inflation driven boom drove up
the prices of a lot of things including labor. Prices need to come back down.

That said if suddenly no one wanted programmers I'd be in a lot of trouble :)

